# Enda flies Ryanair



## Firefly (7 Dec 2011)

http://blogs.ft.com/the-world/2011/12/eurozone-crisis-live-blog-18/#axzz1fqw6jnuC

Of course he'll probably end up in Northern Italy or somewhere, but the real question is will he take the bus when he gets there?


----------



## Sunny (7 Dec 2011)

Day after the budget as well. Brave man.


----------



## Firefly (7 Dec 2011)

Sunny said:


> Day after the budget as well. Brave man.



Wonder did he pay extra for priority check-in and seat reservation? 

What about his baggage allowance?


----------



## jhegarty (7 Dec 2011)

A long way from the FF ministers sipping champaign in the VIP lounges.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (10 Dec 2011)

Do Ryanair fly Dublin to Marseille at the moment?


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Dec 2011)

> ...then you've probably not fully grasped the gravity of the situation?



I say fair play to Inda, although I'm not by any means a supporter. If he's a "boy sent to do a man's job", then I still prefer this boy to the "men" who went before him (I won't descend to _ad hominem_ attacks on them for fear of breaching the posting guidelines).


----------

